# EA: Problem with 'The Godfather'



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2006)

I sent this email to Electronic Arts last night:

*Hi, I recently purchased 'The Godfather' for my PC. I read some reviews and was told that it was a 'control pad' compatible game yet when I click on the 'calibrate' button to configure my controller nothing happens. The game states my controller as active and I check the 'use pad' box but still nothing happens!

My control pad is a 'Joytech USB Neo-S controller' and it works perfectly with my other PC games. i have even downloaded and installed the most recent drivers for my control pad but this did nothing.

My friends 'Logitech' control pad works perfectly with 'The Godfather' but to be honest I dont think its fair that I now have to pay for another control pad to play this one game when my current pad is in perfect working order and is only a couple of months old!*

And this is the reply I recieve today:

*Hi,

Thank you for contacting us here at Electronic Arts Technical Support. I’m sorry for the trouble with Godfather.

Well I totally understand how you feel. However, due to a huge number of gamepads available today, it is impossible for us to test them all with the game. That is why we came up with a supported list of gamepads:

Logitech Dual Action Gamepad 
Logitech Rumblepad 2 Vibration Feedback Gamepad 
Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 
Thrustmaster Firestorm Dual Power 3 
Thrustmaster Firestorm Wireless Gamepad 
Saitek P990 Dual Analog Gamepad 
Saitek P2600 Rumble Gamepad 
Saitek P2900 Wireless Gamepad 
Saitek P3000 Wireless Gamepad 
Microsoft Universal Controller 
Mad Catz PC Con™ 
Playstation 2 Controller (via Adapter -- only some adapters are supported) 
Xbox Controller (via Adapter -- only some adapters are supported) 
Nyko Airflo EX 

If your gamepad is not on the list, then I'm afraid it has not been tested with the game. We cannot guarantee it will work. Please accept our apologies for any inconveniences caused.

Should you require further assistance about this or any Electronic Arts games in the future please visit our website and review our extensive Self Help knowledgebase (https://eauk.custhelp.com)

James K.
EA Games Technical Support*

God I hate EA, they are quick enough to take your cash but when you point out a problem they just tell you 'sorry we cant help'


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Could have told you they're suckers a long time ago. Just buying all small studio's and wasting game titles by rushing them. They don't care about players, just about money.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Could have told you they're suckers a long time ago. Just buying all small studio's and wasting game titles by rushing them. They don't care about players, just about money.



I totally agree m8, its all about the £$£$£$ to them.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 31, 2006)

You can't consistently produce products of diminished quality.  An event will occur, or a point in time will be reached, causing either an end to EA as we know it today, or an improvement in products produced.


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 31, 2006)

Well did you set all the controls yet? I had the same problem with HALO


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Well did you set all the controls yet? I had the same problem with HALO



Yep, my pads all calibrated in Windows perfectly.....the weird thing is that the game actually detects my pad has an 'active pad' but the in-game calibrate button doesnt work


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 31, 2006)

Dang that sucks, yeah i don't care for EA ether. I think that they think that just becuase we buy there games that where happy with them, but there dead wrong.


----------



## Not Guilty (Apr 4, 2006)

*Logitech Rumblepad 2.0USB*

Seems like we all agree that huge $ machines like EA pretty much suck.

I got the game today.    It seems my pad is working except for the second analogue stick. When I click on the configuration button for that stick I message pops up which says the stick can't be used     :shadedshu 

However; this I can live with although this is not the first time EA has tempted me to engage in UNA-bomber activities   

Different problem - same game: The mouse is wierd. I might sound awfully like a dumb-ass here, but hear me out! Is my character supposed turn left when I move the mouse to the right (...and turn right when I move it to the left)? Of course, I'm aware of the fact that inverted mouse will cause the character to look up when u move the mouse away from u. But surely this can't be right     
I run around like a mental case on LSD here.


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 4, 2006)

Well here is my story, I have a Logitech Dual Action Gamepad, which I purchased a year ago after having a perfectly good one, because its the ONLY game pad that would work with MVP baseball 05, which I don't have to tell you is an E.A. game. But it still doesn't work in Godfather, I can actually push the calibrate button, but it won't detect the movement. I also have a Nyko airflo and it won't let me press the calibrate button either.  I'm a programmer in the modeling and simulation field and know the steps it takes to code controls for a game. The only way for software for behave the way this game does, as well as the other E.A. titles with un-"supported" gamepads, is for them to have designed this way.  They obviously have contracts with these few manufacturers. f'n Greedy scumbags


----------



## Knitewulfe (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep  I just hope more people start looking into "alternative" ways to get EA games since we never know whether they will work or not anymore.  I have sworn I would never buy another EA product the last 3 times I have bought an EA game.  This is only the second game I have found that my USB x-box controller didnt work on (at least the second one I would actually use a gamepad for) and the 1st was EA as well.  Also the mouse controls suck as well... way to ruin what could have been a really cool game EA.

I still have my anti EA propaganda saved on my computer from last time they screwed me on my purchase...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW... irrelevant, but this thread got over 2000 views which is quite a lot for a general problem like this!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> WOW... irrelevant, but this thread got over 2000 views which is quite a lot for a general problem like this!



LOL, my problems sorted now but I had to get a new pad (Logitech RumblePad II)


----------



## Game Rat82 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Joy to key*

Well I know this thread is a little outdated but here goes... Have you not considered using Joy to key software ??? This should solve any joystick problems... You can even play games that doesn't support joystick in any joystick using this program... Just assign the board keys you want to work in the joystick and the software do the rest. It's quite simple. Hope it helps


----------



## Game Rat82 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah it works just fine. I have a psx analog usb pad and it wasn't working in The Godfather. I just used joytokey and the joystick is working now. You can even assign the mouse rotation function to the right analog thumbstick. really useful software. google it: jtk379en and have some fun.


----------



## bobby91079 (Sep 6, 2007)

hi , does anyone have the joytokey settings that would work best with the Godfather?? ... currently can´t get the right thumbstick working and fingers are all over the place trying to press buttons!! would be much appreciated!!!! thanks


----------



## AsRock (Sep 6, 2007)

Gotta LOVE EA..  i be glad when Tru swing is available for other game makers to use in there games as thats the only reason i play EA's PGA.

Have you tryed setting it up as one of those reconmended gamepads just a thought.

However i have had no problems using the Fang and mouse with this game.


----------

